
What is a good substitute for Master/Slave? - chrisbennet
I&#x27;m suffering from a temporary lack of imagination. There must a be better phrase for this. Thx
======
detaro
somewhat depends on context what the best replacement is.

Primary/Replica is often used in databases.

Distributed databases where by nature that often can change had already often
adopted the terminology used by consensus algorithms, which typically speak of
a "leader" (that's choosen out of "nodes", "members", "servers" by "leader
election" of some kind. Sometimes "follower" for the non-leader nodes)

Primary/Secondary is an option.

In electronics there is the suggestion of Controller/Peripheral

------
alexnewman
Master slave has and always will be a lazy metaphor in databases. We can be
more specific. Active / passive, primary / secondary, leader / follower are
all very different and imply different actions and mechanisms.

------
mneil
Databases: primary/replica Repository: main branch CI/CD: server/agent

These are all fairly common terms I see or use for these scenarios.

There are a other terms you could use though in different systems that make
sense.

Master: main/primary/broker Slave: agent/worker/replica/node

Bust out a thesaurus. Ace is apparently close to master. I kinda like that
word. Ace of database.

------
MilnerRoute
There's a good list in this article...

[https://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-team-approves-new-
termin...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-team-approves-new-terminology-
bans-terms-like-blacklist-and-slave/)

------
chrisbennet
Ah detaro for the win!: "Controller/Peripheral" I'm a desktop/embedded guy (no
DB's) so this makes the most sense for me. Thx detaro!

~~~
detaro
I found the link again, with proposals on how to label pins in SPI etc based
on that: [https://www.oshwa.org/a-resolution-to-redefine-spi-signal-
na...](https://www.oshwa.org/a-resolution-to-redefine-spi-signal-names)

------
sbuk
Primary/Secondary...

------
mtasir
primary/replica

